# Kaufberatung Körpergrösse 145cm



## Taurus1 (15. Februar 2021)

Nach langer Abwesenheit hier im Forum melde ich mich auch mal wieder. Diesmal als suchender.
Ich habe mich lange nicht mehr mit der Thematik Kinder-/Jugend MTB's beschaeftigt, deshalb bin ich nicht mehr auf dem laufenden. Vor ein paar Jahren war fuer die Koerpergroesse noch 24-26 Zoll Standard, und 3x7 oder 3x8 Schaltung. Mittlerweile sind es oft 27,5er und 2x8 - 2x10. Ihr seht also, ich bin da schon ein paar Jahre raus.

Letztes Jahr gab es fuer unsere Tochter (damals 12) ein Trek Marlin 7 in M, da hatte ich mich mangels Zeit auf die (meiner Meinung nach sehr gute!) Beratung in einem lokalen Shop verlassen. Die haben jetzt allerdings erstmal noch auf unbestimmte Zeit zu, und wenn ich mal die Verfuegbarkeit in den Online shops sehe, warte ich besser nicht, bis die lokalen Shops wieder aufmachen.
Ich bin in der Lage ein Rad zusammenzubauen und einzustellen, deshalb sollte ein Onlinekauf kein unueberwindbares Hindernis darstellen.

Ausser dem genannten Trek Marlin hatten meine Kinder vorher Kania Twenty und Twentyfour, mittlerweile heissen die ja Pyro. Mein Sohn ist aus dem Twentyfour nun definitiv rausgewachsen. Ich war mit diesen Raedern sehr zufrieden, will aber preislich nicht mehr unbedingt in dieser Region bleiben. Die aktuellen Modelle sprengen das Budget. Das liegt bei 400-600 Euro, evtl. knapp drueber, aber 700 auf keinen Fall.

So, nun Butter bei die Fische:
Junge, 9 Jahre, 145cm gross, Schrittlaenge 65cm.
Faehrt seit dem 3. Lebensjahr, kann also mit dem Fahrrad umgehen, auch kleinere Spruenge sind drin.
Es soll ein MTB werden mit Federgabel uns Scheibenbremse.
Einsatzbereich "Dorf" inklusive (huegelige) Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenwege und links und rechts davon, kein Bikepark, keine Profi-Karriere in Aussicht.
Ich kann selbst schrauben, moechte mangels Schrauberzeit aber ein Fahrrad von der Stange.
Budget wie gesagt ca. 400-600 Euro, mehr muss es nicht unbedingt werden.

Was ich bisher evtl. im Auge habe:

Trek Marlin 5/6, nach deren Groessentabelle in XS (15,5), Radgroesse 27,5
Orbea MX XS Dirt/XC, Groesse wie im Namen schon angegeben XS, Radgroesse 27,5, manchmal mit Junior im Namen

Was koenntet ihr noch mit einem vernuenftigen Preis-Leistungsverhaeltnis empfehlen (mit Angabe der Rahmengroesse).
Und nach Moeglichkeit online verfuegbar...


----------



## *Trailsurfer (15. Februar 2021)

Schau dir mal die Damenmodelle von Cube an. Die heißen Access WS. Ab und an sind auch mal welche in neutralen Farben dabei.
27.5er Laufräder, Rahmengröße 13,5“ sollte gut passen. So wie das hier:








						Cube Access WS Pro  13.5 Zoll | grey´n´white | 27.5 Zoll | Markenräder & Zubehör günstig kaufen | Lucky Bike
					

Cube Access WS Pro - Eine 27-Gang Shimano Schaltung, hydraulische Scheibenbremsen und eine Federgabel mit remote-lockout: Das Cube Access WS Damen-Mountainbike bringt in der PRO Ausstattungsvariante o




					www.lucky-bike.de
				




Ich würde die Kurbel noch bei @kurbeltom kürzen lassen. Und etwas gegen die hohe Front tun (günstiger -20 Grad Vorbau von ZTTO).
Viel besser wird es vermutlich für unter 700€ bei den geforderten Ausstattungsmerkmalen nicht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (16. Februar 2021)

Günstige neue Bikes, kindgerecht, da könnte man noch Orbea Laufey Junior 27, Eighshot X-coady 275 oder Superior Team 27 aufzählen.
Sind aber alle sehr einfach ausgestattet.

Ansonsten würde ich lieber mit etwas Mühe was Gebrauchtes suchen.
Wie oben schon erwähnt, ein kürzerer Vorbau und ne kürzere Kurbel ist da aber oft empfehlenswert.  Viele gebrauchte Bikes haben auch noch 3fach vorne, hier wären halt doch oft etwas Umbauten nötig.


----------



## Ivenl (16. Februar 2021)

Ich schmeiße mal Canyon in xxs in den Raum, fährt meine Frau mit 150cm sehr gerne. Die sind 100* besser ausgestattet und vom Gewicht absolut okay.


----------



## Binem (16. Februar 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> Günstige neue Bikes, kindgerecht, , Eighshot X-coady 275


Das haben wir mit 143 ausprobieren und es hat genau gepasst mit reinwachsen ist da nichts. Deshalb haben wir uns dagegen entschieden, ich wollte nicht jedes Jahr ein neues Rad kaufen


----------



## *Trailsurfer (16. Februar 2021)

Genügen mechanische Scheibenbremsen? Die Kurbel erscheint mir aber auch hier zu lang.








						Squish MTB 27,5
					

Das neue leichte 27,5" MTB Squish Bike aus England mit mechanischer Scheibenbremse. Kindgerechte Geometrie bei sehr guten Preisen. Die Fahrradmarke…




					www.kaniabikes.com
				









						Squish
					

Browse our range from Squish




					squish.bike


----------



## Taurus1 (17. Februar 2021)

Danke fuer eure Vorschlaege.
Das Grand Canyon Young Hero hat mit Sicherheit von den genannten die beste Ausstattung fuer den Preis, erscheint mit aber sehr kompakt, was die Oberrohrlaenge bzw. Reach angeht.
Faellt aber auch raus wegen der Farbe (die ist in dem Alter oft wichtiger als die Ausstattung....)

Das Cube hat noch 3fach Schaltung, was nicht unbedingt ein Hinderungsgrund waere, aber die 175er Kurbel ist definitiv zu lang.

Das Orbea MX XC ist kaum verfuegbar, nur in der ENT Version (was auch immer das heisst) mit dem komischen Bogen im Oberrohr.

Squish sagt mir jetzt gar nichts, aber auch wenn die mechanische Scheibenbremse bestimmt funktioniert, das muss echt nicht sein.

Ich habe jetzt mal bei meinem Haendler vor Ort nach gefragt, wie es mit der Verfuegbarkeit vom Trek Marlin aussieht. In Groesse S. Wenn es nach der Koerpergrosse geht, wuerde er aus dem XS zu schnell raus wachsen.
Der Preis ist genauso wie im Online Handel, da kann ich auch vor Ort kaufen.

Fuer Gebrauchtschnapper habe ich im Moment kein Nerv, um dann rum zu fahren, und mir die "gut gepflegten, kaum genutzten" Bikes anzuschauen, nur um festzustellen, dass ich dann erst mal alle Anbauteile erneuern muss....


----------



## Taurus1 (19. Februar 2021)

Das Trek Marlin 6 in rot, größe S, wird es jetzt.
Ich kann Rad & Fun in Schweich als Händler nur weiter empfehlen.
Natürlich jetzt keine Beratung vor Ort, wie überall anderswo im Moment auch. Alles online bzw. telefonisch abgewickelt.
Gleicher Preis wie im Online Handel, aber fertig montiert mit gekürztem Lenker, Lichtset und Ständer. 1. Inspektion inklusive.
Benachrichtigung per SMS wenn es abholbereit ist, dann wird ein Termin für die Abholung gemacht.

Klar wäre eine Beratung mit Probefahrt vor Ort besser, aber das geht im Moment einfach nicht.


----------

